# Without looking it up, do you know who ?



## Phyrebrat (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi,

Just a quick straw poll for something I'm working on. Do you know who Bithisarea is without looking it up?

Thanks

pH


----------



## The Judge (Aug 7, 2016)

Never heard of him by that name.  (Of course I went and looked after I'd voted!)  The interesting question is, how did you come across the name?!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 7, 2016)

had you used his more common name then the answer would be a straight 'yes'


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks, I'm wondering if I prefer readers knowing, or not knowing, now. Initially I didn't want them to, but I'm wondering if it's better if they do. 

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 7, 2016)

The more common variant of the name is likely familiar to people, without necessarily knowing why. 

There would also be no reason to presume the name is going to be exclusive only to that figure.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Aug 7, 2016)

I am totally clueless, which seems to agree with the poll numbers.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks *Brian* and *Victoria*. Yep - Google it and get some funny hits .

Incidentally, I didn't know who it was, but it came out when I was researching him.

pH


----------



## The Ace (Aug 7, 2016)

"Myrrh is mine, a bitter perfume.
Leads a life of gathering gloom.
Sorrow and sighing,
Bleeding, dying.
Sealed in the stone-cold tomb."


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 7, 2016)

Hadn't a clue, although I do know the more commonly used names for the Magi.

But I wonder if readers might not be more likely to guess when they come across the name in context, since the variants are similar.


----------



## crystal haven (Aug 7, 2016)

Not a clue.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 7, 2016)

I just think Balthazar seems a bit - not clichéd, but, I don't know... His descendant refers to him as Bithisarea, and later you find out who he is. I'd rather the reader _didn't_ know...

I just wish he'd given gold instead of myrrh, and, oh, wait.... I have an idea... maybe he steals from Gaspar... 

pH


----------



## Dulahan (Aug 20, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> I just wish he'd given gold instead of myrrh



The Myrrh was actually the rarest and most valuable of the gifts. Balthazar was Ethiopian which is where the oil comes -- tho I may be mixing that up and he was referred to as Ethiopian, which was an ancient way of saying black/sub-Saharan. Eitherway, the oil still comes from there.  Really clever to use the old name as 'guise' for the reader.


----------



## ErikB (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh wait, Bithis area? That was the area reserved for Bithis. Bithis the wagon driver. 

Just kidding. No clue who that is.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 6, 2016)

ErikB said:


> Oh wait, Bithis area? That was the area reserved for Bithis. Bithis the wagon driver.
> 
> Just kidding. No clue who that is.



Darn it! I'm rumbled! It's the coral for male banthas!



pH


----------

